# Sharjah invests $953m into projects



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Sharjah has committed Dh3.5 billion ($953 million) for the infrastructure development of the emirate. 

The funds would meet the derived demand from the rapid economic development of the emirate, said Shaikh Tariq bin Faisal Al Qasimi, chairman of Sharjah Economic Development Department.

Shaikh Tariq said: 'Sharjah's GDP increased by 11 per cent last year.

This indicates the heightened level of economic activity in the emirate. 

The overall increase in economic activity has resulted in a surge in population, vehicular traffic and increased demand for civic amenities. We have chalked out an investment plan to expand and build new infrastructure to cope with the growing demands of the economy, said a report in the Khaleej Times.

During the past two years the number of companies operating from Sharjah has more than doubled to 34,000. The development of Emirates Industrial City, the expansion of Sharjah industrial area spread over 17 designated areas, the expansion projects in Khorfakkan Port and the Sharjah Airport have caused the additional influx of people to Sharjah. In addition, the increased rent and cost of living in Dubai has increased the number of people living in Sharjah and commuting to Dubai.

'We expect to rein in the traffic situation by adding 20 new bridges and three ring roads. The work on roads and bridges are expected to be completed in 6 phases with the first phase of the project to be completed in August 2005,' he said, according to the report.

In the first phase, the project is expected to link the Emirates ring road with Sharjah Dubai highway near Sahara Centre.


----------



## Raza (Feb 5, 2005)

why dont sharjah and dubai work together and fill up the dusty gap between the two cities. dubai and sharjah are so close, you can see the sharjah skyline easily from (Deira) in dubai


----------



## msleiman (Feb 20, 2005)

Raza said:


> why dont sharjah and dubai work together and fill up the dusty gap between the two cities. dubai and sharjah are so close, you can see the sharjah skyline easily from (Deira) in dubai


i was thinking the same thing , 

i think the federal government should step in and talk them into doing something about that gap


----------



## Raza (Feb 5, 2005)

exactly, i am not sure why have they developed the bur dubai side so much in the last 10 years, but they have done very little to the side of sharjah.


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

no... it should ber left alone


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Sharjah should be allowed to sink into despair and poverty, so Dubai residents can make trips there and see what life used to be like 10 years ago. It will give Shj some historical value.


----------



## The-Sultan (Dec 22, 2004)

juiced said:


> Sharjah should be allowed to sink into despair and poverty, so Dubai residents can make trips there and see what life used to be like 10 years ago. It will give Shj some historical value.



what do u mean by that ..? sharjah is one of the three rich emirates in this country ... people prefering to live in Sharjah bcz of the low rents compared to dubai's doesnt mean sharjah is sinking into poverty ... and Dubai's being the most advanced city on this planet doesnt make sharjah a poor place .... dubais tendency to build projects for rich people only from other parts of the world and its tendency to ignore its work force's needs doesnt make sharjah a poor place ... and if u look at it that way .. then most of the cities on this planet is sinking into poverty .. which is not true.
sharjah is providing its citizens with the best in everything..the best education,public housing for free and even money for marrige.... if expats cant afford living in dubai and they move to sharjah bcz of the lower rents ... that doesnt mean sharjah is poor... and sharjah already has a great historical value and thats why its the only emirate that has 26 museums.... I hope u think about the things u write before writting them ... Im from Sharjah and what u said was offensive.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Didn't you see my tongue planted firmly in cheek ??


----------



## The-Sultan (Dec 22, 2004)

juiced said:


> Didn't you see my tongue planted firmly in cheek ??


when you use your firmly planted tongue next time try to use your brain with it. thats very helpfull.


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

^^ 3a99ab ...

Dubai is different than Sharjah and they can't be like joined. Every emirate has got a different person from a different family ruling it, therefore don't expect them to mix.

Dubai's growth is not what Sharjah needs and the people of Sharjah totally agrees with me. They might want to build bigger malls and have better high-rises plus better streets and enough parking lots, but not making super huge projects for tourists. It is complicated. Thankfully I am not from either cities ^_^


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

"why dont sharjah and dubai work together and fill up the dusty gap between the two cities. dubai and sharjah are so close, you can see the sharjah skyline easily from (Deira) in dubai"

They should not be joined 
this land should be left natural 
if not that then it should be fake greened and land scaped. the two cites need a break between them. Making them into one mega city would be to much and no good of etiher city.


----------

